# Malmsey's Set Service



## Monark (Nov 16, 2008)

​


----------



## Monark (Nov 16, 2008)

*Placeholder for future examples*


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 17, 2008)

Tag please 

Stock/Render:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Removed



Background image: I'm not really sure, maybe like Gundam tag you made.
Orientation (Vertical or Horizontal): Horizontal


----------



## Monark (Nov 18, 2008)

@ Takumi:

Here is your request: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Image Removed




you didn't specify text or size or anything, so I made it textless and my standard size. If you want any changes, PM me and I'll see what I can do- don't ask here 

You may now remove your submitted image 

Thank you, and come again


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Malmsey.


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Stock/Render: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



request completed <3




Orientation (Vertical or Horizontal): Horizontal

Any specifications you wish to add (i.e. partial transparency, a certain theme, text style, etc.): Avatar not necessary. <3 Doesn't really matter otherwise, as long as the tag has Guro Dragon peeking in there somewhere, even a stupid little image hanging upside-down from the corner.  If possible, to have all three characters in the main stock image to appear in the tag?


----------



## Monark (Nov 18, 2008)

@_allismine_:

Here is your request:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Image Removed




You may remove your submitted image (including urls) 

Thank you for stopping by


----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 19, 2008)

I lol'd IRL.

THANK YOU <3


----------



## Monark (Nov 21, 2008)

_allismine_ said:


> I lol'd IRL.
> 
> THANK YOU <3



You're welcome


----------



## Monark (Nov 23, 2008)

c'mon people. i need customers...


----------



## Retaliate (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know anything about graphics but I'd like to request a sig + avy. Are stocks the picture with black backgrounds?


----------



## Monark (Nov 26, 2008)

stocks are like photos, or paintings- they're complete images.

renders are portions of those images that people cut out- the backgrounds for which are transparent.


----------



## Monark (Nov 27, 2008)

seriously, Red (Sora). Spread the wealth


----------



## Retaliate (Nov 27, 2008)

Done. It was an awesome job. This guy needs more business .


----------



## Sharada (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello, do you hire workers now?


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

Retaliate said:


> Stock/Render:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Picture_
> 
> ...




Sorry for the delay  I'll get right on it.



Sharada said:


> Hello, do you hire workers now?



Sure, just PM me some of your work to display, and I'll bring you aboard


----------



## Sharada (Nov 29, 2008)

I PMed you


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay, all set and ready to go! Welcome aboard, partner


----------



## Retaliate (Nov 29, 2008)

Hehe I can't wait. Btw +repped .


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

@ Retaliate: 

Here you go, sorry for the wait 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Removed




you may now remove your stock submission (including urls)

Thank you for stopping by


----------



## Retaliate (Nov 29, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @ Retaliate:
> 
> Here you go, sorry for the wait
> 
> ...



Thanks .


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

Retaliate said:


> Thanks .



remember to save them to your own comp. I delete them from this thread almost immediately.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Here I'll give a request since I don't feel like making this myself. 

Just an avatar.

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



This request is done. 



Border: dotted or anything close
Spice it up a little bit. 

Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Here I'll give a request since I don't feel like making this myself.
> 
> Just an avatar.
> 
> ...



my pleasure


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

@ZigZag:

and here it is!


*Spoiler*: __ 



removed




(you may now remove your image submission, including urls  )

enjoy and thank you for stopping by


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @ZigZag:
> 
> and here it is!
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks.


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Wow, thanks.



please do not quote image posts- or if you do, remove the image 

thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 29, 2008)

Don't worry, I did I think.


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2008)

^very nice, thanks


----------



## Vago (Nov 30, 2008)

I want a 125x125 transparent avy of her face with blak borders, if that's possible and if you could do a transparency of the image as well that would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monark (Nov 30, 2008)

^ You may need to wait for Sharada for this one. I don't do renders


----------



## Vago (Nov 30, 2008)

No problem at all.


----------



## Monark (Nov 30, 2008)

^ looks like i'll be taking over, Nova, OK? I rendered your pic, and it came out alright, but we'll see how everything turns out 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Monark (Nov 30, 2008)

@Nova:

Here you are- I tried my best on the render, and I think it came out okay 


*Spoiler*: __ 



removed





*Spoiler*: __ 



removed





You may now remove your image submission (including urls) 

Thank you for stopping by


----------



## Vago (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot. It came out perfectly.

I tried to use the avy but it said it was an invalid file.


----------



## Monark (Nov 30, 2008)

That's probably because you are not a senior member. I can't use transparencies either.
If you want, I can go back and give the avi a solid background. You won't have to rep again, though


----------



## Sharada (Dec 1, 2008)

Darn, I haven't been doing much work


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, you wouldn't happen to have a length of time you have to wait before you can request again would you?

If not, I have one more request since I just found the best picture for a signature.


----------



## Monark (Dec 1, 2008)

I _personally_ don't set time limits, but I can't speak for Sharada, nor anyone else who may work here in the future 

request away



EDIT: @Sharada-  it's okay, if I'm not active and there's a request sitting in the shop, go ahead and take it; I'm very busy IRL these days so...

also, the shop hasn't gotten busy yet, so there isn't much to do. 

Actually, just let me take ZigZag's and you can have the next one


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome. 

Now I can't say if I use this sig that you make that it would get banned or not. 
I don't know, but here.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



Request made.




If it's easier to work with a larger stock, then here:

*Spoiler*: _Larger stock_ 



Didn't you read the top??? Request made! 




Size: 480x360
Border: dotted of course. 
And the rest just spice it up. 

Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I'll get on it as soon as I'm done with the stupid research paper I've got


----------



## Monark (Dec 2, 2008)

@ZigZag:

Here you go 


*Spoiler*: __ 



removed




I wanted to try something different this time (meaning not exactly like your avi, but very similar- I hope you don't mind )


In any case, please remove your image submission (uncluding urls)

Please feel free to stop by anytime
(customer referals are appreciated, too )


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 2, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @ZigZag:
> 
> Here you go
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks! 

Now I have a complete set, but I have to spread some rep around before I can rep you again since the avatar you made me. 
But don't worry, I always remember.


----------



## Nel Tu (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like a Render, please. ^_^



By making it a render, you give it a white background, right?

 Sorry for Newbness.


----------



## Monark (Dec 3, 2008)

^ no. by rendering it, you remove the background completely. 

and I'm going to let Sharada take this one, since I'm apparently hogging all the requests


----------



## Nel Tu (Dec 3, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> ^ no. by rendering it, you remove the background completely.
> 
> and I'm going to let Sharada take this one, since I'm apparently hogging all the requests



Oh, that's what I meant.

And, kk. 

Edit: Nevermind. ^_^ I just did it myself!


----------



## Sharada (Dec 3, 2008)

Ugh damn, timezones are dumb >.<

Sorry Narutard05 

And Malmsey, I'm hardly ever on the interwebz


----------



## Monark (Dec 3, 2008)

^please remove your sig, Sharada 

also, delete your post, Narutard05, if you no longer need the request- please don't leave useless posts to slow the thread. thanks


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't know if you guys can do this but,

I'd like this image resized to 1024x768. If you could, that'd be great. Thanks =D


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

^I'll do that


----------



## Sharada (Dec 6, 2008)

Here


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice. Thank youu.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 9, 2008)

Malmsey, I have another request.

I'm going to have to rep you two times since I still haven't repped you from that last sig you made me. 

But anyways since I like requesting at your shop, I would like to have this picture rendered and resize so it will be able to fit signature limits.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



yeah




That's it.

Thanks, and remind me I owe you two reps now.

Edit:
Well just one for this now since I _just_ repped you.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you want Malmsey to make it or me?


----------



## Monark (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll take it- I've got nothing to do right now anyway 


@Ada: sorry, dear. The shop isn't very busy right now- which sucks- but don't worry. If things pick up any time soon, there'll be plenty of work for you to do


----------



## Sharada (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I have to sleep now anyway 

But I already did it


----------



## Monark (Dec 9, 2008)

Then upload it 

otherwise, I'll do it.


----------



## Monark (Dec 9, 2008)

@ZigZag: here you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 



NO RIPPING ON MY WATCH, BUDDY




the resizing funked up the thin hair to the lower left of the render, I hope it doesn't bother you.


remove your submission, blah blah blah...

thanks for stopping by


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 9, 2008)

It's okay.

Thanks, I have to wait a little once more before I rep you again.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 10, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Then upload it
> 
> otherwise, I'll do it.



Well, never mind


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2008)

10 char


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

^ dibs


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2008)

10 char


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

^ remove your sig, mate.

also, no spam, please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, sorry about that. It is done.


----------



## Monark (Dec 12, 2008)

Here you go:


the stock turned out to be rather difficult to work with, but I did my best. I hope you like it.


please remove your submission (including urls)

thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2008)

Ah, that's all right. You did a good job.


----------



## Monark (Dec 13, 2008)

Glad you like it


----------



## koalakid (Dec 13, 2008)

Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas(only in the sig) somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks.


----------



## Monark (Dec 13, 2008)

you must disable your sig before we will take your request.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2008)

The image I want to use for my set 

Orientation for sig: Vertical

Specifications: *Avatar* 150x150 A pink border for the avatar it looks sort of like this (----) if you understand what Im talking about  And for the avatar I want a close up on her face but not to close. I want her pigtails to be visible. And on the  sig can you put the text (YouTube.com/Visoreds) in cursive black tiny font. The text should be on the left side of the image and vertical. No resizing needs to be done to the sig. I want full transparency on the avatar and sig.


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

that's fine, but you need to be able to rep for us to make you anything


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay I did.


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

edit:  why did you rep me already? I didn't ask you to rep me, I asked you to be able to rep. anyway, I was going to leave this for ada, since I've been hogging all the requests.

thanks for the rep, though


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> edit:  why did you rep me already? I didn't ask you to rep me, I asked you to be able to rep. anyway, I was going to leave this for ada, since I've been hogging all the requests.
> 
> thanks for the rep, though



_Well since your online could you do it for me? Ive been waiting for days to change my avy and sig. So since I repped you already you should do it. You never even told me to rep him/her._


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

already on it, mate.

and please disable your sig in here. thanks.


edit: also, you aren't a senior member, and therefore you cannot have avatars larger than 125x125, and they can't have transparencies. You'll need 1,000 posts for that sort of thing. I can make your avi 125x125 and non-transparent.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2008)

_Okay thats fine _


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

edit: actually, something just came up- I'm gonna let ada do this one.

as for your rep to me, feel free to go to the giveaway section, and select from any of my (unclaimed) avi's/tags/sets there, rep-free. just cred 

my apologies.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, it's official, I suck 
I can't do the request because my Photoshop has a virus.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 14, 2008)

No, it's not that. 
My Photoshop keeps on closing after I open it.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2008)

Sharada said:


> No, it's not that.
> My Photoshop keeps on closing after I open it.



_Oh what if you uninstall then re-install it?_


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

wow, what the hell just happened? 

@visoreds: unacceptable? YOU came HERE. and I never said I REFUSED to do it or DENIED you or whatever. I had something IRL that took precedence over the request is all. If ada can't do it, I'll do it now that I'm free. 

also, my avi offer was out of generosity due to the fact that you had already repped me, and I was (at the time) unable to process your request. 

third, this is MY shop. if you have a problem with the way things are done here, you may request elsewhere. we do the best we can with what we have. 

lastly, I will not ask again that you (and ada ) disable your sig(s). I state this in the shop rules, and I expect it to be adhered to.

now, if you have any further questions or problems, please PM either Ada or myself- do not post them here.

if this sounded rude or untoward it is because this very thing is what prompted me to shut down my last shop and I do not wish to do the same to this one.

thank you



ALSO: ADA WHAT VERSION OF PS DO YOU HAVE? I MAY BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 14, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> ALSO: ADA WHAT VERSION OF PS DO YOU HAVE? I MAY BE ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT.


Seven  (And I can't re-install it)


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2008)

_Okay. It sounded like you refused to do my Sig and Avy. But now that you can do it I'll be waiting. And instead of "YouTube.com/Visoreds" in small black cursive font. I would like "YouTube.com/SunSun" in the same font I requested visoreds in._


----------



## koalakid (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas(only in the sig) somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks.Sorry about not disabling my sig.


----------



## Monark (Dec 14, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Seven  (And I can't re-install it)



download CS 4 extended free trial, and give me your e-mail.



Visoreds said:


> _Okay. It sounded like you refused to do my Sig and Avy. But now that you can do it I'll be waiting. And instead of "YouTube.com/Visoreds" in small black cursive font. I would like "YouTube.com/SunSun" in the same font I requested visoreds in._



i'll get on it.



koalakid said:


> Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas(only in the sig) somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks.Sorry about not disabling my sig.



 please don't rep until we've completed your request. thank you.

i'll do yours after visoreds'.


----------



## koalakid (Dec 14, 2008)

But i am spreading the holiday joy! X'D


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2008)

@Visoreds:

your request:



the stock that you gave me already had part of her hair cut off, so a full transparency was impossibly without making it look poor quality, so I added a matching border to the avi- if that's alright. everything else was pretty straight forward.

you may now remove your image submission (including urls)

thank you for stopping by


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2008)

_Okay I love it. Can you make the Youtube.com/Visoreds  bigger (I want it to be visible). And when I asked for you to add the text I didn't want the parenthesis   Im sorry if Im asking for 2 much._


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2008)

@Koalakid:

your set:


hope you like it  

you may now remove your image submission (including urls)

thank you for stopping by. Merry Christmas!!


----

@Visoreds: I'll see what I can do- you DID say "tiny" however. I only did what you asked.

edit: fixed. check it now.


----------



## koalakid (Dec 15, 2008)

malmsey-actually i was thinking more along the lines of a sig like the one in my sig,not the big ones we use on this forum,it's still cool,but i would prefer like the ones in my sig,and also could you make it more like greenish,it seems a bit plain,so would you be able to edit it?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 15, 2008)

_Thanks so much!!!_


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, no.

A. because I don't save your requests as .PSDs- because I follow your requests to the letter. 

B. because you said in your request that besides the stock and the text, I had free reign. I cannot read minds, which is why I state in the shop guidelines that you need to be as specific as possible in your requests. 

Now, if you would like me to make something more in keeping with what you have in your current sig, you are welcome to request again in a day or so, when you are able to rep me again- I do not do work for free.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 16, 2008)

I see sigs here 
And I don't see much work for me


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

Sharada said:


> I see sigs here
> And I don't see much work for me



I've asked koalakid to disable his sig, but he apparently doesn't read, so...

and as for the lack of work- they accidentally repped me before submitting their reqs, which forced me to take them both. I had no choice- the next one is yours, I promise 



@Visoreds: Unfortunately, I'm not willing to do that, because the request was originally koalakid's. therefore anything I make for him, from said request, is automatically his, whether he wants/likes it or not. If he doesn't want it, I'll just delete it.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I fixed PS already 

And if it's a render, I think you're better at it than I am 

Stick me with avys


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Well, I fixed PS already
> 
> And if it's a render, I think you're better at it than I am
> 
> Stick me with avys



Lol. K

hopefully the next req will be an avi


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, I'm here to request a render....again.  
This is one of my favorite shops after all. 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



.......




Yep, render and resize for signature limits, thanks.


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

can I leave this one for Ada? I feel bad robbing her of requests...

and thank you for your appreciation!


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 16, 2008)

lol No worrys.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 16, 2008)

Stock


I would like a sig and avie out of this render please. 

Avie size 150x150

Sig size 400 x 130 or transparent.. im not to picky

If you think it would look better as a transparent then thats fine to but if you think it looks better as a sig then do that.. Im leaving all details up to you. I like to leave looks up to the sig maker since they take time to make them.   >.<

Text can be any as long as Mystik is some where on there.

Colors whatever you think looks good.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

@Mystik: 

THIS ONE IS FOR ADA! I'LL TAKE ZIGGY's! HURRAY


----------



## Monark (Dec 16, 2008)

@ZigZag:

your render: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



kfuc





blah blah blah remove remove blargh (including urls)

thanks for stopping by


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 16, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @ZigZag:
> 
> your render:
> 
> ...




Thank you. 

Again I can't rep right away since I just repped you today for that render you made me the last time. 
But don't worry I will once I spread rep around again.

Removed links and stuff also.

Thanks again, looks great.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 17, 2008)

Background image: 
Orientation: 150x150 Avatar and a senior size vertical sig
Specifications: Well, I want a cool background/design. I do want a border. I'm not big on text. I think thats all though.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

No luck guys, I'm using the school computer 
And in two weeks, I'll be busy with family stuff.
All requests for now are for my good ol' Malmsey here


----------



## Monark (Dec 18, 2008)

Sharada said:


> No luck guys, I'm using the school computer
> And in two weeks, I'll be busy with family stuff.
> All requests for now are for my good ol' Malmsey here



.                                                                                          

DOES ANYONE ELSE WISH TO WORK IN MY SHOP?! JUST SO ADA DOESN'T NEED TO BE LEFT WITH STUFF I CAN'T DO?

PM ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

I'M SORRY MALMSEY 

I'M A FUCKEN DOUCHE SHITE POOP


----------



## Monark (Dec 18, 2008)

Sharada said:


> I'M SORRY MALMSEY
> 
> I'M A FUCKEN DOUCHE SHITE POOP



 no you're not. it's not your fault- it happens, even to me. 

my dog just had a grande mal siezure yesterday- i'm surprised i'm even online right now, so... yeah. don't worry about it


----------



## Sharada (Dec 18, 2008)

But the way you said it made me sad ;_;

But anyway, after christmas eve, when I get my new laptop (I threatened my cousin to get me one ) I'll do requests that I never could have done before


----------



## Monark (Dec 18, 2008)

@Mystik:

so I went with the transparency sig, if that's alright:


and I made two avi's, mainly because you aren't a senior member so you can't have avi's bigger than 125x125; and no transparencies. but I also made a 150x150 anyway, since you requested one 

*Spoiler*: __ 








you may now remove your submitted image (including urls).

thank you for stopping by.


-----------------


@KL

is there any other yoko stock you would be willing to substitue for the current one? The red background in the one you gave me is making it nearly impossible for me to render properly.

thanks.

edit: nevermind, i found it with a white background .


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 19, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @Mystik:
> 
> so I went with the transparency sig, if that's alright:
> 
> ...



Good choice in the sig.. i totally love it and love the avies too.. i saved both lol.. thanks so much and repped you   

i also gave you credit for the set too


----------



## Monark (Dec 19, 2008)

^glad you like it 
------------------

@KL:

here's yours- I tried something similar to what I did for Mystik, but since your stock wasn't a render, I had a bit of trouble with it. I hope it came out to your liking...


*Spoiler*: __ 








if it is unsatisfactory, hang on to your rep, and request something else tomorrow 

anyway, you may now remove your submitted image (including urls)

thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, Malmsey. I'll use it soon. I'll rep soon as well.


----------



## Monark (Dec 19, 2008)

And I'm serious about my offer, BTW.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 23, 2008)

could I request one of you sigs you have now with the words and stuff

Render-
Text-Kyubi


----------



## Monark (Dec 23, 2008)

^ you want a DBZ tag with the word "kyubi"?

....Kay


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 23, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> ^ you want a DBZ tag with the word "kyubi"?
> 
> ....Kay



Yay like one you did for mystik


----------



## Monark (Dec 23, 2008)

Here ya go 

hopefully you like it.



please remove your image submission (including urls)

thank you for stopping by.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 24, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Here ya go
> 
> hopefully you like it.
> 
> ...



Amazing 
rep comming and cred is given 
Naruto Chapter 430 Prediction Thread [Probably a chapter this week. Read OP]


----------



## Monark (Dec 24, 2008)

^ I'm glad 

enjoy.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is my trans sig request:
Stock:

Size: Senior Member Size
Text: Thanos
just feal free to use ur transparent sig style skills u have showed us lately and im sure it will turn out awsome. thnx


----------



## Monark (Dec 28, 2008)

^Hahaha, that's awesome, mate. I'll get right on it.


----------



## Monark (Dec 28, 2008)

@whamslam: 

your tag is here!



you may now remove your submission (including urls)

thanks for stopping by!


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 29, 2008)

^thnx so much it looks rly awsome i love the design. rep+cred


----------



## Monark (Dec 29, 2008)

^ glad you like it.


----------



## ~Abelish (Dec 29, 2008)

*Sig and Avatar Request*

Thanks....


----------



## Monark (Dec 29, 2008)

^I'll get on it shortly


----------



## En Too See (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey brawhski!  I was hoping you could make me a set!

Stock:
If you can find a better picture on google or anywhere else of him (Troy Polamalu) then you can use that instead.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Image removed. lulz.




Sig:
Horizontal
Make it all awesome please with this text placed in the same order but have the middle bigger than the rest...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crouching Tiger
En Too See
Hidden Polamalu




Ava:
Part of the sig with Polamalu in it
Text on the bottom right corner- N2C
Black border.

Thanks dude.  I will rep you of course in return!


----------



## Monark (Dec 29, 2008)

@Ryuuzaki1:

your set:


cred me right now and then rep me when you are able (you need at least 50 posts in order to give rep). 

please remove your submission (including urls)

thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Monark (Dec 29, 2008)

@Nick2cool: I'll work on it later- I'm kinda busy right now


----------



## En Too See (Dec 29, 2008)

No problem.  Do the best you can on it.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2008)

Stock

Transparency please, and resize to 250 by 300.


----------



## Monark (Dec 30, 2008)

@Nick2Cool: Here ya go, Brotato!



Please remove your submission (including urls).
Thanks for stopping by 





Gecka said:


> Stock
> 
> Transparency please, and resize to 250 by 300.





why u even post here, you know you can't rep. 
you better plaster my name all over this shit, mang.


----------



## ~Abelish (Dec 30, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @Ryuuzaki1:
> 
> your set:
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks, and I'll rep you when I can!


----------



## En Too See (Dec 30, 2008)

That is an amazing sig and avatar.  I have one problem with it really, you spelled his last name wrong.  You put it as "Plamalu" instead of "Polamalu".  So you're just missing an O between the P and the L.  So if you would please fix it.  Thanks.


----------



## Nejisuke (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey malmsey can you please make me a sig like the style of Vegeta two and whamslam´s 
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed



Text: Fr!CeZ

(The render is big, rezise it please, the sig shouldn´t be veeeeery big^-^)


----------



## Monark (Dec 30, 2008)

@Gecka: 


250x300 would have distorted the render and made it ugly, so the height is 300, but the width is somewhere around 180. I hope that's okay.



Ryuuzaki1 said:


> Ok, thanks, and I'll rep you when I can!



please disable your sig in here. thank you.



Nick2cool said:


> That is an amazing sig and avatar.  I have one problem with it really, you spelled his last name wrong.  You put it as "Plamalu" instead of "Polamalu".  So you're just missing an O between the P and the L.  So if you would please fix it.  Thanks.



:amazed oh shi- my bad. I'll see what I can do.



Nejisuke said:


> Hey malmsey can you please make me a sig like the style of Vegeta two and whamslam?s
> Stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll get on it as soon as I can.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> @Gecka:
> 
> 
> 250x300 would have distorted the render and made it ugly, so the height is 300, but the width is somewhere around 180. I hope that's okay.



kay, it was an odd stock to work with.

don't worry, i'll credit properly.


----------



## En Too See (Dec 30, 2008)

While you're at it Broha, could you please fill in the text so it's clear? Would mean alot to me. ....


----------



## Monark (Dec 30, 2008)

^Fixed.


enjoy


----------



## En Too See (Dec 30, 2008)

lol it's the same thing. I don't see anything changed with the last name or the bottom text being filled with color.


----------



## Monark (Dec 31, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> lol it's the same thing. I don't see anything changed with the last name or the bottom text being filled with color.



Yes it is fixed . I rehosted it. Go check my post again.

Please do not complain here anymore. If you have any further issues, please PM me. I do not wish this shop to become a complaint thread. Thank you.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Malmsey, I have a avatar request.
Well two of them.

*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 



Oh snap it's fuckin' Seto!



By the way, am I in rep debt with you? 

Also, I've seen you need a person who makes gifs.....I would ask to work here, but..


----------



## Monark (Dec 31, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> Hey Malmsey, I have a avatar request.
> Well two of them.
> 
> By the way, am I in rep debt with you?
> ...



Will Smith Fuck Yes! 

I've got one other req to do before you, though ( an actual LINE!!!!). 

And YES I need a gif maker. Put a request in to me via PM and we'll go from there 

and NO you don't owe me rep. Though it is getting a bit confused...:S


----------



## En Too See (Dec 31, 2008)

Malmsey said:


> Yes it is fixed . I rehosted it. Go check my post again.
> 
> Please do not complain here anymore. If you have any further issues, please PM me. I do not wish this shop to become a complaint thread. Thank you.



No more issues. Thanks dude.


----------



## milkshakes (Dec 31, 2008)

can u do that cool thing with all the effects on the bottom ans stuff?

i wanna help friend
can i apply for a job? i cant do anything though maybe list keeper or reinforcing rules?


----------



## Monark (Dec 31, 2008)

@Nejisuke:



Please remove your submission (including urls)

thanks for stopping by!.


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 1, 2009)

Love it! +rep


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 1, 2009)

Avy: 150 x 150, could you make a transparent one and another with a border as well please.

Sig: Transparency and resize to fit within size limits. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Thanks.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey I 'd like to make a request 
Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: large but within size limits
stock: 
also could you do the sig like this:


----------



## Monark (Jan 3, 2009)

@EVERYONE:

sorry I haven't been on the last two days. My net's a bit  right now. So forgive the slowness, please....

@ZigZag:

Yours:


please remove blah blah blah....

thanx


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 3, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @ZigZag:
> 
> Yours:
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I can't remove the one you quoted.


----------



## Monark (Jan 3, 2009)

^ What? I don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 3, 2009)

This...can't remove images.....you quoted me....


----------



## Monark (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't worry about it. Problem solved. and you haven't repped me yet...


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah..yeah, did.


----------



## Monark (Jan 4, 2009)

@ Uchiha Sasuke:

Yours:  but as for you helping me out here in the shop... I'm really only looking for peeps who make sets and stuff  but if things get out of hand here, I'll let you know.

@StrawHat4Life:

Yours: 

Enjoy, mate.


@KuronoX54:

Yours: 

I actually had a bit of trouble with your tag. Initially I made two versions of it, one without that big pink cross, and the one you see here. I decided to go with this one, because I felt it added more depth to the tag, but if you want I can go back and redo it sans cross. Just PM me to let me know.

Enjoy.

@EVERYONE! DO NOT QUOTE THIS POST!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks Malmsey.


----------



## Monark (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't mention it.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 4, 2009)

wowee thx malmsey i luvs u


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like a sig/av set. I only ask that you make them in that unique transparent + effects style of yours Malmsey. 
Also, put "Ignis" as the name somewhere on there please.
Av: 150x150
Sig: Within size limits


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



Removed


----------



## Monark (Jan 6, 2009)

^Heh, thanks. Though my style is hardly unique...

anyway, i'll get on it tomorrow- need sleep now. also, your avi limit is 125x125. if I make it 150x150, it will become fuzzy and gross when you try to upload it. the rest is fine.


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you make two avs then please?
I want the bigger one for later.

And it is unique  
Each artist has their own style. The transparent + effects idea may not be unique, but the way you do it is awsome!


----------



## Monark (Jan 6, 2009)

@Volke:

Yours:


please remove your submission (including urls). please DO NOT quote this post!

enjoy


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2009)

Could I have this Trands/Rendered and Resized for a normal sig please 


Thanks Whips x


----------



## Monark (Jan 6, 2009)

@whips:

Yours:


enjoy.


----------



## Volke (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Malmsey.

(Credit now, rep after I spread it around)


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Malmsey


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 6, 2009)

malmsey san i was wonderin how long it is before i could request again


----------



## Monark (Jan 7, 2009)

until you're able to rep again.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 7, 2009)

the usual effect thing that ur the best at and also does a sexy job at
for colors i think u should decide

ps include the mini things too the ones next to the orange thing on the right

will cred and reps
and for text i want milkshakes

also one question when u put text as milkshakes can u put this next to it? pl0x

not like right next to it like its part of the name i mean like under it or somewhere

will credit andr repz


----------



## Monark (Jan 9, 2009)

@Milkshakes:

Yours:


I tried a sort of "cut-out cartoon" twist to the standard style- I hope you like it. Kinda reminds me of Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends.


or Chowder. 

Anyway, please remove your image submission (including urls)

enjoy!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Malmsey, can you make set out of these for me?

Sig 
*Spoiler*: __ 



MINE BISH


 Resize for sig limits. For the designs I would like it to have a cartoon cut out sort of like the sig you made for the member above me. And the words youtube.com/sunsun in rainbow letters somewhere on the sig. If you can make a cool design like with circles or something that would be great  Also I want it to be a transparency.

For the Avy I would like this image 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ZORRY  


I only want the girls face, also a cool border (rainbow) And I also want the words youtube.com/sunsun on the avy as well. Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Jan 12, 2009)

^ The sig is fine, but I refuse to touch anything with a deviantArt copyright protection watermark. It's standard policy. 

If you can find an alternate image for the avi, I'll take your request.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay I changed my post, I have a new image.


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Id like a set with this please and a senior Avy please:


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

@Lilinette:

yours:


please remove your submission. 

enjoy


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing :ho

Why isn't your shop more popular? Best work on these forums.


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

^ Sora and Yuki are better than me at the moment, and they do more traditional sets- which is what people usually want. I don't mind, though.


thanks


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> ^ Sora and Yuki are better than me at the moment, and they do more traditional sets- which is what people usually want. I don't mind, though.
> 
> 
> thanks



Really? Well your work is better in my opinion, I like mostly all of the sigs you wear.Thanks a lot. My avy doesn't look to bright does it?


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

The avi was a lot brighter initially. I reopened it and dimmed it down, so it should be fine.

also, you still need to rep me for it.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> The avi was a lot brighter initially. I reopened it and dimmed it down, so it should be fine.
> 
> also, you still need to rep me for it.



Okay I gave rep to my friends because it says I need to spread more rep before giving it to you again. And it still won't let me give you any.


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

it happens sometimes. just wait 24 hours and keep giving rep to people. rep me when you can.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> it happens sometimes. just wait 24 hours and keep giving rep to people. rep me when you can.



Okay so can I use it and cred you for now then rep u in 24 hrs , or wait 24 hours and then use it?


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

of course                                                                 .


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Is my sig within the right limits?


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, why wouldn't it be? Every sig I make is within sig limits.


----------



## milkshakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> yeah, why wouldn't it be? Every sig I make is within sig limits.



actually its over the limits by 124 pixels in height


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

really? i'll fix it....

my bad.


Edit: Oh L0L I forgot to resize down to 500px height. 

*fixed


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Im sorry but this has been bothering me. Is there anyway you can show her whole body but keep the text in the sig? Like maybeput the designs behind her and a couple where her legs are cut off so it doesent look funny ? If not its ok. It looked like the designs were taking over the girl.


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

^I don't save .PSDs for requests. I only do minor repairs and modifications like resizing and color/lighting issues. 

I do state in the rules to be as specific as possible in your requests, for this exact reason. There's nothing I can do, unfortunately.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> ^I don't save .PSDs for requests. I only do minor repairs and modifications like resizing and color/lighting issues.
> 
> I do state in the rules to be as specific as possible in your requests, for this exact reason. There's nothing I can do, unfortunately.



I just thought you would have shown her whole body, I never asked for you to cover her lower body.I'll request for a new one when she's shown in the manga again. Thanks anyways It looks nice.


----------



## Monark (Jan 13, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> I just thought you would have shown her whole body, I never asked for you to cover her lower body.I'll request for a new one when she's shown in the manga again. Thanks anyways It looks nice.



That's the style; including the one I made for milkshakes. I cannot read minds, and therefore know details about your request if you do not post them. please read the shop guidelines if you have any further issues.

thank you.


----------



## Monark (Jan 14, 2009)

@The Legend of Q:

Yours:


you didn't specify anything in your request, so I kind of just made what I thought looked good. Hope you like it.

(please remove your submission. thanks.)

enjoy


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like it thanks.

I wanted you to do your own thing with it and be creative thats why i wasn't specific.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> That's the style; including the one I made for milkshakes. I cannot read minds, and therefore know details about your request if you do not post them. please read the shop guidelines if you have any further issues.
> 
> thank you.



Yes I understand that, and I was being specific. I said I wanted circle designs. Not a huge blob of designs  covering her lower half. I can understand if I said "can you cover her up from the waist down" but I never said that. You ALMOST did everything that I asked. But you covered her up which I never ASKED for. So you shouldn't have done it.


----------



## Monark (Jan 14, 2009)

^ I will not warn you again.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2009)

Malmsey thanks, My friend fixed my Avy for me.


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey I have a new request, hope you can do it ^^
These 2 renders should be in the sig:

Link removed

 Link removed

You must resize the renders they are very big^^
The Sig shold have the style like the other sig you make for me^^

Size of the sig:500x 500
Font: On the first render the toon link you type the name "Zaccer" and at the other render with Popo the name "Fr!CeZ"
an in the middle of the sig type "Arctic Storm" (make the "Arctic Storm" big it shouldn´t be hidden)

Okay I hope you understand me xD thx in advance


----------



## Monark (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't see your stock. please rehost.


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 20, 2009)

I´ve made an edit ^^


----------



## Monark (Jan 20, 2009)

^ the files can't be read/downloaded. make sure they aren't corrupted.


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 21, 2009)

first zomg
second zomg

I upped them again :>


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

^ got 'em. thanks.


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

@Nejisuke:

Yours: 

if you have any issues, please PM me. Do not post here.

please remove your submission.

enjoy.


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2009)

I got issues.... can I pm you ?


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

yes                                                                     .


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2009)

How do I pm you ? Do I make a new message and write your name or do i click your name and click send PM ?


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

are you going to request, or are you going to spam


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2009)

May I have this rendered please 



I wont give you any more details


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

i'll try...:S

^that was a sick scene, though.


----------



## Monark (Jan 21, 2009)

@ Shark Skin:

yours: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




too big to show here.






please remove your submission (including urls)

if you have issues with the result, please PM me about it. do not post here.

enjoy 

--------------------

@frajosg: 

Lol I tried:


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 22, 2009)

It´s fantastic thx! rep+ (when i rep you there stand: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Malmsey again. )


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

why do you delete the pictures after you finish the requests Malmsey? That's the only way someone can see your works ;/


----------



## Monark (Jan 24, 2009)

I've stopped 

I realized that some time ago.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 25, 2009)

hey mal im here to request another sig from u
Size: senior 550x500 is max
Stock: 
Text: KICK-ASS
Style: just stick to ur style and i kno it will turn out awsome.
thnx


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 25, 2009)

Malmsey can you make me another set like you did last time?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> ^ Sora and Yuki are better than me at the moment, and they do more traditional sets- which is what people usually want. I don't mind, though.
> 
> 
> thanks


Oo, i saw you said something about me just a few days ago =)

It's not about traditional or not . I could do whatever i want, people never give me too many details, just say "whatever you want, just make it epic" T_T. It's nice to have freedom, but some details wouldn't hurt 



Malmsey said:


> I've stopped
> 
> I realized that some time ago.



good. And btw, in the first posts Sharada's works have been deleted by photobucket @__@
tinypic.com is still the best 

keeps Malmsey under observation after noticing the long talks with Heero ;]]


----------



## Monark (Jan 25, 2009)

^ I use tinypic for .gifs but i'm considering switching over completely. i noticed Sharada's work is missing. but she rarely ever works in here anyway....uh oh :S


not lookin good for her right now...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

you should call yourself only worker anyway =). In the end, it's your shop, you make the rules . I'm an only worker at my shop as well :3


----------



## Monark (Jan 25, 2009)

except university just started again :S i dunno how much spare time i'll have. i might need some recruits.

@whamslam: if that stock is any indicator, i know it'll be sick  i'll get right on it.


@Kurono: you'll be next right after whamslam.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> except university just started again :S i dunno how much spare time i'll have. i might need some recruits.



Is uni that busy for you? @__o
I'm at uni too, actually now in an exam session 

I go by the thing that YOU make the rules, and not the others. If they wanna have a set made by you, they could wait as well 
Right?


----------



## Monark (Jan 25, 2009)

^ it's just me as of right now. i edited the OP. 

but yeah, uni is rather busy. i'm a junior, but i'm an english major so my upper division classes require a sh!t ton of papers. my only saving grace is that it's only Mon-Thurs, with only two classes per day. the thing is i also have a job. 

i'll just have to make due i suppose. anyway, gotta go. my job is calling 

talk to ya later.


----------



## Monark (Jan 25, 2009)

@Whamslam:

Yours: 

enjoy.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 26, 2009)

^dang that looks sick! i love the design and the colors. once again another awsome sig by mal i would rep u if i could but it wont let me rep u agian. thnx so much.


----------



## Monark (Jan 26, 2009)

rep me when you can.


----------



## Monark (Jan 27, 2009)

@Kurono: 

Yours:




enjoy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> ^ it's just me as of right now. i edited the OP.
> 
> but yeah, uni is rather busy. i'm a junior, but i'm an english major so my upper division classes require a sh!t ton of papers. my only saving grace is that it's only Mon-Thurs, with only two classes per day. the thing is i also have a job.
> 
> ...



That's better. Add more works of yours eventually . And stop excusing yourself so much for being busy . They should at least wait if they want some good job 
Pfff, job + uni, no wonder i never saw you around 

Btw, i was thinking about... adding some new rule. Don't you think we should tell them that after we finish a set, they have to wear it at LEAST 5 days? It's annoying to see you work pretty hard on your set and they wear it a day, or they don't do it at all.

I actually put to giveaways sets if the person doesn't wear it in maximum 3 days. Even though they gave us the pic, the work belongs to us so it's our right to be credited for it. Agree on this?


And pff, another thing that annoys me. Someone requests 2,3 sets at different shops with different pics and then wear the ones they like the most T_T. Totally annoying. I'm negging those jackasses =)
Anyway, later fellow photoshopper =). For some reason i got a strange attachment for the ones who do the same work as i XD


----------



## Monark (Jan 27, 2009)

I might add that 5 day wait rule. I like it. But really, I need to rewrite my rules post anyway, so there might be several changes in the wind.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello could you make me a set with this



Be as creative as you like with it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Malmsey, you did an awsome job as always


----------



## Monark (Jan 30, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Hello could you make me a set with this
> 
> 
> 
> Be as creative as you like with it.


ill get to it as soon as i can. 





KuronoX54 said:


> Thanks Malmsey, you did an awsome job as always



you're welcome.


----------



## Monark (Feb 3, 2009)

@Q:

finally:



enjoy, and sorry for the eternity of waiting.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you, i love it.


----------



## Juice (Feb 3, 2009)

*No text.

Black and white boarder both on avatar and on the sig.

And can you make the avatar focus on the S on her chest. (Size 150x150)

*

Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Feb 3, 2009)

^yup                                                                                           .


----------



## Monark (Feb 6, 2009)

@juice: i'll get your req done asap. im really busy with university right now.


----------



## Juice (Feb 6, 2009)

Alright.


----------



## Monark (Feb 7, 2009)

@Juice:

Yours:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know you said no text, but I made a second version of the tag with text just in case 

and the avi: 




The white parts of the borders are difficult to make out, since the black parts are so vivid. And reversing their positions didn't do anything to help. But you wanted black and white borders so I did it.


----------



## Juice (Feb 7, 2009)

I logged in right when you posted. 

Thank you. 

Cred & Rep.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 7, 2009)

Can you just make this trans, thanks

X


I'll rep


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2009)

Could i have a set with this:


----------



## Monark (Feb 8, 2009)

@BB: I'll do it this time, since the image you're giving me is already ripped from the original source (meaning I'm not mucking about with the original source). But know that I do not ordinarily accept stock from dA, due to copyright infringement. 

@TLoQ: lol another .gif? you get 'em from the same source?


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

It came from the same fanart dump in the Naruto FC, and it looks EPIC so I took it.

And just call me Q.


----------



## Monark (Feb 8, 2009)

^on deviantArt I go by "Q". My username is Quellist.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, if you don't wanna call me Q call me Legend.


----------



## Monark (Feb 8, 2009)

no no it's okay  It'll be easy to remember now.

also, I've officially added the rule that you must wait at least 4 days before requesting again. just going forward.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool, Alright I'll adhere to that rule,

And ill stop spamming your shop.


----------



## Monark (Feb 8, 2009)

I've decided it's okay. so long as you're not bitching and complaining I'm cool with it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool I wouldn't do that bro.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 8, 2009)

Uh, I could find the original pic from dA if you'd like


----------



## Monark (Feb 8, 2009)

@Q: sig, please.

@BB:  that would be worse. no, don't worry about it.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh okay


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @Q: sig, please.
> 
> @BB:  that would be worse. no, don't worry about it.



Sorry bro.


----------



## Monark (Feb 8, 2009)

@BB: yours




@Q: yours



I kept the tag the same size, since cutting it up I think would have messed with some stuff.


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to request a set. :3 

*Stock:* 
*Orientation/Size:* 
Vertical for signature (anywhere around 400-500 pixels tall). 
For avatar, 150x180 pixels.
*Specifications:*
Crop it any way you like as long as the snake is included. Board of any kind for both, as long as it isn't a solid line. Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Feb 9, 2009)

Sexy 

but, alas, your sig is not so much (at least when it's in my shop). please turn it off. thanks.

oh, and i'll get right on it- by the way, are you giving me free reign on effects n stuff? or do you just want that pic cropped and bordered


----------



## Leraine (Feb 9, 2009)

wow, your sets are beautiful 

I should find a stock pretty soon so you can make me something <3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> Sexy
> 
> but, alas, your sig is not so much (at least when it's in my shop). please turn it off. thanks.
> 
> oh, and i'll get right on it- by the way, are you giving me free reign on effects n stuff? or do you just want that pic cropped and bordered


Whoops, it has been so long since I requested something that I forgot, sorry. It is off now. Oh, and do whatever effects you would like, go wild. xD


----------



## Monark (Feb 9, 2009)

Leraine said:


> wow, your sets are beautiful
> 
> I should find a stock pretty soon so you can make me something <3



 oh do, please



Orochimaru said:


> Whoops, it has been so long since I requested something that I forgot, sorry. It is off now. Oh, and do whatever effects you would like, go wild. xD



 it's what i do best


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 9, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @BB: yours



Thanks love!


----------



## Monark (Feb 9, 2009)

^ my plej


----------



## Monark (Feb 10, 2009)

@Oro:

so i dunno if i'm quite finished with it yet, but here's what i have:

*Spoiler*: __ 








and frankly, i'm wishing i'd used on the tag the same border i used on the avi. and i'm not liking the bottom of the tag, like, at all. so if you want me to change some stuff on the tag, let me know. but if not, here ya go


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 10, 2009)

^Oohh, thank you very much. I love the brushes you used. But yeah, as you said, the bottom of the tag doesn't really go with it somehow, maybe because it doesn't feel connected in some way. I'm happy with the different boarders though. If you feel inspired to change it, go ahead, if not, I'll take it and go as it is groovy. :3


----------



## Monark (Feb 10, 2009)

I _would_ like to change the border/bottom of the tag to match that of the avi 

the tag will be shorter than 500px, tho :S


Edit: FIXED 

enjoy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 10, 2009)

^Heh, well, it is your creation, do as you please. Make it whatever you would want to have presented and shown in my sig as being done by you. :3 I don't mind if it is shorter than 500 pixels, I'd probably be fine with anything above 300.


----------



## Monark (Feb 13, 2009)

^hahaha! you posted that while I was re-posting your req. for a moment I was a tad confused


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2009)

I want a 125x125 avy and also a 150x150 avy *I want this one for my senior avy when I reach that point*

The border I want a baby blue border like the border I have on my current avy but baby blue. I don't want it to close on her face.

As for the sig I want the standard size. And also a baby blue border. As for designs. No designs, If possible can you do something to the background? Something is off in the background. Nothing over the top but maybe make it all white, or bring out the letters to make it less dull. I don't know but make it look good


----------



## Monark (Feb 17, 2009)

@Lilinette:

yours:



& sig 



enjoy.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

Where is the sig?


----------



## Monark (Feb 17, 2009)

^you never requested a sig :S you said avy. I can make you a sig.


edit: nevermind LOL there it is  Sorry, I've been so busy with RL lately I haven't had time to do anything properly. I'll get right on it. Oh lawd.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

Its cool. I was wondering why I only had an avatar.


----------



## Monark (Feb 18, 2009)

fixed                                                                                                    .


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Malmsey could you make a set with this?:

This one isn't a gif.


----------



## Monark (Feb 20, 2009)

^ of course


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't promise what the next one will be.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 20, 2009)

Request



*Avatar:*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Avatar on the blue haired girl on the bottom left with effects

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Extra: Anything with effects will do

Thank you <3


----------



## Monark (Feb 20, 2009)

^ hmm, nice stock.


----------



## Monark (Feb 21, 2009)

@Q:

hehehe: 


enjoy.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks again bro.


----------



## Monark (Feb 23, 2009)

@Ema Skye:

yours: (sorry for the wait)



the avy was a bit tricky, and i'm still not sure if it's good quality, because coloring of the guy behind the blue-haired girl didn't complement her in any way. So i  just did my best with it. i hope you like it.


enjoy


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 23, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @Ema Skye:
> 
> yours: (sorry for the wait)
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's great, I'll start using it tomorow  *rep*


----------



## Cuntacular (Feb 24, 2009)

Stock/Render:
Orientation: Horizontal

Avatar: 125x125, focus on Ino's lips and bra strap. 
Sig: 410x190, text- "don't make a move..."

Both with any cool border and the effects are all up to you, just make things sexy. :3


----------



## Monark (Feb 24, 2009)

^before i do, could you get me the source link for the image- that looks like an artist's signature on it. I like to avoid copyright infringement when I can


----------



## Cuntacular (Feb 25, 2009)

is this? LINK


----------



## Monark (Feb 25, 2009)

yup. i just wanted to make sure that the artist hadn't prohibited its use on other sites- which is frequently the case. I'll get on it as soon as I get home.


----------



## Monark (Feb 27, 2009)

@MiChIkU:

yours:



enjoy.


----------



## Cuntacular (Feb 27, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @MiChIkU:
> 
> yours:
> 
> ...



thank you it's so nice..<33 
+rep


----------



## Monark (Feb 27, 2009)

^ you're very welcome


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 4, 2009)

Haven't requested here in awhile.

How about a render for old times sake. 



And resize it to fit signature limits.

Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Mar 4, 2009)

Will do.


and thanks for the *bump*


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 5, 2009)

Stock/Render


Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: anything
Extra: Effects would be awesome


Sig
Orientation: Horizontal
Size: 380x120
Border: Anything to match
Text: Try to put "Asian Smex" if it looks good.
Extra: Effects would be awesome

Thank you!


----------



## Monark (Mar 5, 2009)

@ziggy: 

yours: 



enjoy


P.S. I had to cut a few things out, because they were too blended into the background to cut out properly. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Monark (Mar 6, 2009)

you're welcome, as always


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

@JJ: 

yours:



remember to rep.

enjoy.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

hey dude 

where's Toni?


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

^ Wat? you confuse me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 10, 2009)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Can you put the avatar on Cecil (The one in the right with white hair and white/blue armor)?

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Extra: Can the sig have everyone in it and try to get rid of the text (if possible)

Thank you <3


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

pic doesn't work. can you please rehost?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 10, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> ^ Wat? you confuse me.



I mean stop hiding Toni in your basement and let him out already


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

Malmsey = Tony/ Tony = Malmsey  


i have no basement...


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 10, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> pic doesn't work. can you please rehost?



I rehosted in my request.


----------



## Monark (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool. But as for removing the text in the sig, the best I could do would be to render it out. But then there will be a big hole. Whatever, I'll figure something out.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 10, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> Cool. But as for removing the text in the sig, the best I could do would be to render it out. But then there will be a big hole. Whatever, I'll figure something out.



It's alright if you can't do it, I don't mind~


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello Malmsey & Co.

Could i have a set with this:


----------



## Monark (Mar 11, 2009)

@ Emma:

yours 



your stock was too wonky to do anything interesting according to your specifications. And I couldn't remove the text w/out really F-ing things up. So, if you wish it, I give you a pass to re-request at any time- no wait required. 



------


@Q/loyal customer: I'll get right on it


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @Q/loyal customer: I'll get right on it


Thanks bro, for this epic chapter i need your creativity at its peak for this one.

and its not a gif.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @ Emma:
> 
> yours
> 
> ...



Thank you, can you just put little effects on the sig, if you can't I'll just take it as it is *rep* <3


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

alright. even so, a replacement request would be rep-free.



Edit: req fixed.


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

@Q:

I tried to restrain my personal bias. I hope I succeeded:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Rep on this one isn't required 
and if you want, I'll go be serious.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2009)

Its hilarious bro,

Yeah i love them both but i want you serious so do what you do.


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

Roger that                                                                                                      .


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks bro you are Epic.


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

I try, bro. I try.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @ Emma:
> 
> yours
> 
> ...



Thanks Malmsey, you're really great


----------



## Monark (Mar 12, 2009)

^Thanks 

@Q: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks bro, you are truely the definition of EPIC.


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2009)

could I get a set for this image please?



max dimensions for the ava. and just make the sig look nice. 

Maybe "DarthPotato" for text would be cool.

thanks.


----------



## Monark (Mar 13, 2009)

absolutely, I love KH. 


but you'll need to remove your sig, please


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2009)

oh, sorry. I seem to forget to do that quite alot..

thanks for accepting my request however.


----------



## Monark (Mar 13, 2009)

did you think I wouldn't. no problem, mate.


----------



## Monark (Mar 13, 2009)

@DP:

yours:



remember to cred.

enjoy.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

oh wow. That's very good.

I love the ava. but do you think you could expand the sig a bit to include Axel and the rest of the organization? 


and possibly make the Ava for Axel as well?


----------



## Monark (Mar 14, 2009)

^ I would have to redo the set. I saved the .PSD but it's post-cropping. I didn't know you wanted Axel specifically- you didn't say. But I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry Malmsey. Should have mentioned that..


----------



## Monark (Mar 16, 2009)

*                                                                         fixed


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Malmsey, I was wondering if I could share my sig with some other members, if that is alright with you, I'll tell to them to credit


----------



## Monark (Mar 19, 2009)

^ that's fine. it's nice to know my work is appreciated


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like a set please
For the avy I want you to use this pic :



Also I want it 125 x 125 please.

For the sig I want this image :



Work your magic. I would like both of them a bit lightened and with a bit of contrast...other then that...you see what goes with the images.
Put an ''S.'' in the bottom right corner...use whatever font works.
Thanks in advance.

Edit : I know...I always forget to disable it though.


----------



## Monark (Mar 19, 2009)

i'll get to it as soon as i can 

however, you need to disable your sig when posting in here. thank you.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 19, 2009)

May I have a set made from this picture please? :



Ava:
------
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Same as Ema's if you don't mind.
Area: J-man's face, If it's not too much, could you also add in a little bit of his shoulder in the Ava.?


Sig:
------
Size: Same as Ema's please.
Border: Same as Ava.'s
Area: The whole picture please.

(Sig specs were easy huh? )

Massive thanks & Rep ensues. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Monark (Mar 19, 2009)

you'll have to wait in line


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 19, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 19, 2009)

Malmsey...could I also get the avy 150 x 150...or do I have to be a senior...1000+ posts?


----------



## Monark (Mar 19, 2009)

you need to be a senior for the larger avi size.

and your sig


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 19, 2009)

Could you render and resize this?



Thanks.


----------



## Monark (Mar 20, 2009)

wow, i guess you're third.


----------



## Monark (Mar 20, 2009)

@Kyoro:
yours:



dunno if that's what you wanted, since you weren't very specific


----------



## Alex. (Mar 20, 2009)

Superb! Thanks a bunch Malmsey.
I shall rep and credit you.
Hope you don't mind if I but a bigger S on it...don't want to trouble you more.


----------



## Monark (Mar 20, 2009)

I fixed it for you


----------



## Alex. (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you. I shall rep you yet again...when I have the chance.


----------



## Monark (Mar 20, 2009)

^Nope. I don't require rep for changes.


----------



## Monark (Mar 23, 2009)

@Gymn: 

yours:



Sorry for the retarded wait, I've been busy IRL.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a problem, It's great thanks~ 

Rep comin' your way


----------



## Tyler (Mar 23, 2009)

Can I have a set made from this plz 

For the ava I want a pink dotted border. Also I want a 125x125 ava and a 150x150 ava.

And for the sig I want it to be transparent and on the bottom I want it to say:
Tylerannosaurus X Sun-Sun 

In cursive letters. Make sure Sun-Sun's name is in pink. Also make sure you resize it to the right requirement.


----------



## Monark (Mar 23, 2009)

^Jup.

please disable sigs in here


----------



## Tyler (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry.

And I made 2 changes. I want the border to be dotted and the letters medium sized.

Okay bye.


----------



## Monark (Mar 25, 2009)

@zigs: 



sorry for the wait.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Malmsey.


----------



## Monark (Mar 25, 2009)

You're welcome, sir.


----------



## Monark (Mar 25, 2009)

@T:

yours Lol sorry:


----------



## Tyler (Mar 25, 2009)

Its perfect


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Malsey.

Here's my request  :

Hulu.com Ep 101 is out

2:05-->2:08

Only show the guy speaking,please. 

Avatar size.


----------



## Monark (Mar 26, 2009)

@Tyler: fixed. 



is that any better?


----------



## Monark (Mar 26, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Hey Malsey.
> 
> Here's my request  :
> 
> ...



GAR.


also disable your sig in hurr.


Lol it says "this video is not available in your country"


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> GAR.
> 
> 
> also disable your sig in hurr.
> ...



FUCK! 

Ok,i'll disable it. 

Meh,i'll find another video.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes wayyy better, can I have an ava to? With a regular pink border instead of doted.

Regular and Senior to match the sig 

I'll leave you alone, I promise


----------



## Geek (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi mate! Just a wee request for a set.

Stock URL: 

Size: For the avatar and signature, I don't actually mind what size you use, just whatever you think is best!

Avatar: Zoom into Gai's Head 

Sig: All three.

Border: Dotted.

Text: "Bacchikoi!" in a fun font with a bright colour of your choosing.  This applies to just the signature.

Effects: Use your imagination


----------



## Monark (Mar 26, 2009)

@Luiz:



I couldn't get the other part in, it was too long for Photoshop  maybe i'll sig it for you...


----------



## Monark (Mar 27, 2009)

@incredible: the set's a go, but as for the text request- the phrase you want is already in the stock, and putting additional text over that would only make it look ugly, because i'd have to blur or remove that part of the stock. but i _can_ embellish that part of the stock for you, to make it more prominent. 

everything else should be okay.


----------



## Monark (Mar 28, 2009)

@Tyler:  

sorry about that, bro.


----------



## Geek (Mar 28, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @incredible: the set's a go, but as for the text request- the phrase you want is already in the stock, and putting additional text over that would only make it look ugly, because i'd have to blur or remove that part of the stock. but i _can_ embellish that part of the stock for you, to make it more prominent.
> 
> everything else should be okay.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Monark (Mar 28, 2009)

cool beans.


sig again


----------



## Geek (Mar 28, 2009)

whoops... :d


----------



## Monark (Mar 28, 2009)

@Gai sensei:  


remember to cred/rep


----------



## Tyler (Mar 29, 2009)

Its been over 4 days amirite? It took a while to get my request exactly right but that doesn't count does it?

Anyways just a sig this time. I want it to be a transparency and I also want my name in small black cursive on the bottom.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Malmsey could you do a set with this:


----------



## Monark (Mar 30, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Its been over 4 days amirite? It took a while to get my request exactly right but that doesn't count does it?
> 
> Anyways just a sig this time. I want it to be a transparency and I also want my name in small black cursive on the bottom.



Lol, can't a guy get a break? 

i'll get on it as soon as i can. 



Legend said:


> Hey Malmsey could you do a set with this:



sure thing.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks bro, your Epicness is needed for this type of set.


----------



## Monark (Apr 1, 2009)

Legend said:


> Thanks bro, your Epicness is needed for this type of set.



haha thanks. actually, I wanted to know if you had any specifications. Like transparency or traditional tag? or any text effects and such.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2009)

Do what you feel is great, use your creativity.


----------



## Monark (Apr 1, 2009)

@tyler: 



now leave me alone


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 1, 2009)

Malms, could you make me an avatar?

125x125
_Anything_ you feel like, and no rush.

Thanks. (It's koppa btw)


----------



## Monark (Apr 1, 2009)

koppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! 

yup. right after i get to legend's


----------



## Tyler (Apr 2, 2009)

Malmsey said:


> @tyler:
> 
> 
> 
> now leave me alone



Whatever bish 


Will rep you as soon as possible


----------



## Monark (Apr 3, 2009)

@legend: 

sorry for the wait...


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Monark (Apr 3, 2009)

@Koppa: 

hope that's good enough


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice, looks good.

Thanks babe. (Have to spread rep first)


----------



## Monark (Apr 3, 2009)

1- disable sigs plox.

2- you're welcome.


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi ^^
Could i have just a transparant of this please? 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





would it be possible to get Yuuki and Zero. i think the Red text might be hard to get around >_<




Will add Rep and Such :ho

EDIT: got over 50 nao and i changed stock.
it might be hard to do though .


----------



## Monark (Apr 5, 2009)

you need at least 50 posts to rep. 

i'll do it then.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 7, 2009)

Malmsey,i have a new request for ya! 

Could you do these two gifs for me,please?

Simon 
*this song*
1:13>>1:20

Lord Genome 
*this song*
1:07>>1:14


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2009)

Yo Malmsey, I need you to do me a set with this:


----------

